# This is a Tad disgusting...



## godsavethequeen (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, occasionally I have this problem where when I'm using the bathroom it..burns. It's never very strong, but it's enough to make me pretty uncomfortable. Usually I only had this problem with diarrhea, but when it does happen it can also be with normal stool as well. Just this morning this happened and right before it I could feel that my stomach felt a little "acidic". So now I'm wondering if there is a connection between my acid-like stomach and the burning feeling I have. This is nothing major, but I'd like to know what's going on...


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

I get this occasionally when my D is really bad. So long as it's not regular i'm sure there's nothing to worry about to much. It's probably something to do with the fact that your stomach is a little sensitive and so it may not have liked something you've eaten.


----------

